# Anyone have experience with these particular Whizzer kits?



## greenephantom (May 27, 2012)

While trolling eBay for things I don't need, found this:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/138cc-engin...229?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item335d7d65bd

I don't know much at all about the Whizzers, but know that there were several different versions of the motor reproduced.  Anyone have any insight on the one show above?  Good, bad or otherwise?

I should just save up the big bucks and get a real one if I want to enter the Whizzer arena, but a new engine is tempting.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## bricycle (May 27, 2012)

For that kind of money you could buy a real one (40's-50's). If you really want one I may sell mine, bri.


----------



## Boris (May 27, 2012)

I agree with Brian. Depending on what Brian wants for his (which I'm sure would be reasonable), I'd go that route if I were you, since the old ones are the real deal. Or, for the same money just watch CL and a complete factory Whizzer will turn up without too many miles on it.  The kits have some cheaply machined parts, missing parts (sometimes), too much plastic, shipping is way too expensive, plus it's located in Taiwan. Despite all the negatives that I just mentioned, for a new kit, they are much better than most of the new kits out there (to the best of my knowledge) and the weak parts can be upgraded locally for a couple hundred dollars. The other thing going for it, plus or minus, is that these kits are getting harder to find, as they are no longer being produced for Whizzer USA (to the best of my knowledge).


----------



## mason_man (May 27, 2012)

Dave pretty much says it all about the NE kits, the others are that the NE kits need motor mounts to be welded to the frame, or the use of vintage ones. There is the wire harness for, CDI and retifier that needs to be placed somewhere to the frame, some don't like the looks of all the wires. The vintage whizzer motor H, J ,300, or 700 don't need anything but gas and oil to make it run, less stuff to have to look that wires and all. I started out with the new edition whizzer from back in 1999, the WC-1's. I also have the vintage whizzers, I like them both new and vintage. I'll post pics of the vintage whizzer motor, 300 and pics of vintage whizzer and new whizzer. CL is a great place to look for both. Or if you need a little more power you can add this one.  Ray


----------



## Boris (May 27, 2012)

A boy and his toys. Thanks for the pics Ray. Refresh my memory, the red one, what am I looking at? Pacemaker? Sportsman? Tell me about this bike. Sorry I'm old, I've forgotten a lot. Wait, it just came to me.....it's a Sportsman, right?


----------



## militarymonark (May 27, 2012)

I bought one of those, its crap, buy an original you'll be happier


----------



## mason_man (May 27, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> A boy and his toys. Thanks for the pics Ray. Refresh my memory, the red one, what am I looking at? Pacemaker? Sportsman? Tell me about this bike. Sorry I'm old, I've forgotten a lot. Wait, it just came to me.....it's a Sportsman, right?



Yes Sportsman, first year 1949 with 300 motor and auto clutch, schwinn fore brakes front and back. With all the bugs you can catch in between your teeth while riding!! Oh....200 produce for that first year. The blue one 288 for the year of 2000. And the blown offy actually goes in here.


----------



## Boris (May 27, 2012)

As I said, a boy and his toys. You have some fascinating interests, thanks for sharing your photos.


----------



## mason_man (May 27, 2012)

militarymonark said:


> I bought one of those, its crap, buy an original you'll be happier




The kit can be upgraded with one of Ralph Westman castiron jug, its the same as the NE jug (cylinder) or the OHV kits, he still has lots of options.


----------



## mason_man (May 27, 2012)

Dave Marko said:


> As I said, a boy and his toys. You have some fascinating interests, thanks for sharing your photos.



Thanks Dave, the indy car actually still belongs to the Agajanians.


----------

